# happy birthday, Kate W.



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

here's to your first quarter century!!! happy birthday!!! :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Your first 1/4 century!?!?  Ahh...I remember my first 1/4 century, or do I?  Well I haven't reached my 2nd one yet! But hey, this is about you, not me. So Happy, Happy Birthday Kate W. I hope Sant.....errr the Birthday fairy brings you lots of new toys and $$$$  
Have a very happy birthday Kate.
:bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have a great birthday... and a fantastic weekend, as well!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hmmm,

25 years old!  

Have a fun day and keep up the school log for us.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATE!

:smiles: :beer: :smiles:

How did you spend your day?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday Kate!!!

Trust me, the second 1/4 is better than the first. Enjoy your day! :bounce:


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks guys! Sorry I just noticed the thread. I couldn't remember where to find happy birthday...
My fiance bought a nice suit (his first one) and told me to dress up and we went to Cappriccio in Providence. It was the first really nice restaurant he has taken me to. He got stuffed baked clams as an appetizer and I got a tomato and mozzerella salad. Then he got filet mignon and I got linguini puttanesca. Everything was great! The restaurant had the perfect blend of fancy food and food my fiance likes  Usually when my parents take us out somewhere nice, everything's "outside the box" and too fancy for his taste. I was pleased with Cappriccio. They do flambes, and while we didn't get one, we got to see at least 3 or 4.
Then, when we got out at 10, he took me to see Troy, which I'd been looking forward to for a long time. I was disappointed, but it was still fun. We showed up still dressed up and one of the employees almost rounded up some people to sing for me but I begged him not to. We got out at 1:30 and went right home and to bed.
My co-workers at my internship bought me a card and some lottery tickets. Tomorrow is my last day of that and then I graduate! Maybe later today I'll write something in Culinary Students.
Thanks again for the well wishes!


----------

